# Photoshoot: Vertex350 - Modified Nissan 350z



## BlackMICA (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

I shot Vertex350's ride last week. Great guy with an awesome car. He did an awesome job of keeping the mods clean never straying too far from the original design of the 350Z. Keep an eye out for him at the next car show. He actually drove all the way out from Palm Springs so the pressure was on to make his trip worthwhile. Here's a few of my favorite shots from the shoot. You can check out the whole photoshoot at http://www.ob-photo.com/2008/0...350z/


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Looks clean!


----------



## om27 (Oct 8, 2008)

thats wat u call a niche stuff....
class personified!!!!!!


----------

